# el nacimiento del río Amazonas es en.... y desemboca en...



## vbergen

hola,
¿ cómo se dice "el nacimiento del río Amazonas es en.... y desemboca en..." ?

 mi pésimo intento:  
Die Geburt von den Amazonas Strom liegt im...und der Strom beendigt im...


----------



## Alemanita

Der Amazonas-Strom entspringt in... und mündet in .. (dos verbos: entspringen, münden)
Die Quelle des Amazonas-Stroms liegt in ... und die Mündung in ...(dos sustantivos)

Nunca he leido o escuchado que se usase 'Geburt' o 'beendigen' para un río. Claro que es posible, en un contexto poético.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Captain Lars

Würde man Amazonas und Strom nicht zusammen in einem Wort schreiben?


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Captain:

Das weiß ich nicht, wie _man_ es schreiben würde. Ich selbst sage immer nur Amazonas. Wiki sagt, der Strom heißt auch 'Amazon*en*strom', das war mir neu. Ich wollte möglichst nahe an vbergens Konstruktion bleiben und verwendete deshalb die obige Schreibweise.

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## vbergen

Danke ^_^ gracias a los dos


----------



## nievedemango

Der Amazonas *entspringt in / im* ....... und *mündet in / im* .......

#2 und #3:  
-  Ich vermute, dass vbergen weniger an der poetischen Version interessiert ist.
-  Ja, der _Amazonasstrom_ würde zusammengeschrieben, aber meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Begriff nicht ganz korrekt (doppelt). 
   Kein Mensch würde sagen _der Rheinstrom, der Nilstrom, der Donaustrom_, .......


----------

